# Triton Track Saw - and others?



## RickPr (Jan 16, 2012)

I am considering a track saw. Getting too old and my smaller than desirable work space makes it difficult to break down full size sheets ((49 in x 97 in ) of 3/4 inch melamine on my table saw. 
I know that Triton Routers are very popular among many forum members. Oddly, I find very little info on Triton track saws on the forum. Perhaps I am not looking in the right spot. I am looking for some feedback on these as well as other track saw systems. The good, the bad and the ugly.

Rick

Triton Tools | Track Saw | TTS1400 | PLUNGE TRACK SAW 1400W


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

Can't help with the Triton but it's fairly easy to make your own.


----------



## KennK (Mar 7, 2012)

Take a glance at Eurekazone.com to see if they offer anything of interest to you.

I have used their tracks for several years. First rate. Very happy. Note that their tracks are TOUGH - like I-beams. Not flimsy like most. Also the connectors are self aligning due to the dovetail shape of the grooves. 

To start I also bought one of their "EZ Ready Saws" (the Hitachi, but you can mount most any circular saw you might have). Last fall I finally made the jump and purchased a used EZ-ONE Woodworking Center.

For starters my advice would be to get their 118" two-track system which I think ships with one 54" track and one 64" track. The 64" track is great for cutting across the 4' width of plywood. The combined 54+64=118" track is great for cutting across the 8' length of plywood. Attach your own circular saw to the included base. 

If you want to buy a saw with the base already installed, then it may be cheaper to buy the 54" & 64" track lengths, 2 outside channel connectors, and 2 regular clamps separately.

Cut on foam or consider their multi-form table setup (I think you could create your own less portable version using 1x's with a kreg jig).

Don't hesitate to call them if you have any questions. This is a small U.S. company based in Florida - not a mega corporation. They are great people to work with.

The top surface cuts are VERY clean since the plastic track edge and the saw base act as zero-clearance edges for both sides of the kerf. The bottom are clean because circular saws cut upwards (unlike table saws). Cuts are VERY accurate because you place the track edge where you want the cut kerf edge to be. No guessing.

I'd tried the homemade plywood "tracks", but they didn't guide the saw enough for me ... and the saw still went off course. The tracks are perfect every time.

OR consider their Saw Edge Guide instead of the tracks - maybe that will do what you need instead. Also clean and accurate. I just bought one myself but haven't used it yet. I'll admit I'm a little nervous to not use the tracks.


----------



## Alastair (Jul 31, 2013)

I bought a Triton Track saw last year and have used it quite a bit.

I like Triton stuff starting with a work centre 2000 about 12 years ago so I am a little biased but I would say that the track saw is excellent and I would have no hesitation in recommending this. I would also definetly recommend getting both the lengths of track, messing about lining up the track for an extended cut is clumsy and can lead to errors. I know because that is how I started with it.

Good luck 

Alastair


----------



## demographic (Aug 12, 2012)

I have no idea about the Triton one as I've never even seen one, I do have a Festool TS 55 saw and track and although its not the most powerful saw I've ever used it is by far the most accurate circular saw.

I did a bit of a review on THIS thread.

I have recently been working alongside a lad with a Makita tracksaw, seems it was about 20 quid cheaper than mine but I don't think it has the removable splinterguard on the waste side like the Festool does.

It was as far as I'm concerned, expensive and I don't have cash lying around the house just waiting for me to buy posh gear.

In my mind, its been well worth the investment.

Since then I got another yearly tax rebate and that's gone into a Festool CTM 26 Autoclean extractor.
More and more building sites are requiring on tool extraction and according to the Health and Safety Executive report I read recently, it needs to be to Class M extraction.
Id rather have that all in place now than to have to worry about it later when I don't have a tax rebate to spend on tools.


----------



## PhilBa (Sep 25, 2014)

Track saws are great. Makes breaking down sheet goods easy and accurate. I own the Makita and love it. It was a LOT less than TS55 (about half the cost). If it was only $30 difference, I'd probably get the festool.

On tracks, totally agree with the point about get the longer track. Also, I got one track and cut it 1/3 - 2/3. Great for small work pieces. 

Also, I don't know about the triton tracks but the DeWalt clamps fit all the other tracks and are super easy to use (one handed operation).


----------



## Rogerdodge (Apr 24, 2014)

+ 1 on the Makita. Has a lock on track feature which the Festool hasn't plus the scoring cut facility.





Rog


----------



## jemangin (Oct 23, 2013)

Makita track saw is a bargain compared to the dewalt and Festool. New is around $500 in Canada on sale. I picked up mine very lightly used for $300 Canadian. It works great. The dust collection is excellent.


----------



## paduke (Mar 28, 2010)

I have used the Dewalt with a small shop vac for years in the field. It was worth every penny.


----------



## demographic (Aug 12, 2012)

One thing that's worth bearing in mind, do you plan on using any other tools with the track?

Router?, LR32 shelf pin hole kit? Might affect which is the one for you.


----------



## paduke (Mar 28, 2010)

demographic said:


> One thing that's worth bearing in mind, do you plan on using any other tools with the track?
> 
> Router?, LR32 shelf pin hole kit? Might affect which is the one for you.


I have the router attachment for my De walt Trac. It bolted up to my PC690 very nice and did a good job cutting dado's


----------



## Twistedcowboy (Feb 2, 2015)

I have the Grizzly Track Saw. Works great. Dust collection is nearly perfect.


----------



## demographic (Aug 12, 2012)

paduke said:


> I have the router attachment for my De walt Trac. It bolted up to my PC690 very nice and did a good job cutting dado's


Its funny you mention that, I have a little De-Walt combo router (lovely little tool) and am getting together bits to fix it to my track.

Also want the dust collection gear for that router to connect it up to my extractor. Slowly getting there as I get money here and there.


----------



## RickPr (Jan 16, 2012)

Thanks for all the input. As usual, a diverse range of opinion but there were a couple of common themes - track saws seem to be a worthwhile investment and track length is an important consideration. I wound up ordering the Triton with 2 lengths of track (1500 mm ea) and clamps. I am confident that I will also be a able to rig one or more of my routers for use on the track.

Rick


----------

